# Best Lighting for Fluval Ebi?



## Brenig102 (24 Mar 2013)

I'm keeping "Medium" Level plants according to tropica.(It said medium on the side of the plant tub)
I'm currently using stock lights,which aren't too bright-they don't reach the bottom very well and the spread isn't the best.
What would you reccomend?
Would a TMC Aquaray 400 tile be ok?
I'd rather LED to T5 because most T5 unit's are very bulky...
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Mar 2013)

Hello,

Medium level doesn't suggest lighting levels, but more the difficulty of keeping. 
I have owned a fluval Ebi, and the stock lighting is good in my opinion. If your after a high light, then double up and get another fluval PCL, although I'd advise against this as if your not injecting a fair amount of co2, you come across problems.

The 18-19w you've currently got should be fine. What, if anything, do you dose the tank with? Nutrients? Carbon source?

Cheers,


----------



## Brenig102 (24 Mar 2013)

Right okay,
I think the stock bulb is 12/13 watt?
Once weekly I add Colombo Liquid nutrients-it's called something like that.
I don't inject CO2 because of my shrimp-I'm scared that the resulting pH swing would kill them if I left it on for too long or something.
There isn't any other carbon source.
The fluval PCL aren't very easy to find.
I havent added the nutrients for a few weeks because I keep getting Brown algae over the glass and filter,
The Lights are on for 10 hours a day(is this okay?)
And I do a 20-30% water change every saturday -tested my tap water and it isn't high in nitrates.
My water never has more than 5 nitrates-is this healthy for a planted tank?


----------



## LancsRick (24 Mar 2013)

I've had no end of issues with my Ebi due to the light being TOO bright! I'm stripping it down and restarting it today because algae is too established for me to win. Does your not have the U-shaped fluorescent tube in a reflector cover? Mine puts out a truly huge amount of light.


----------



## Brenig102 (24 Mar 2013)

Oh,Yes mine is a U shaped bulb with a reflector in the casing .
What dosing/nutrients where you adding?
Water changes?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Mar 2013)

Okay,

The algae your experiencing tells me that your lights are too bright or are on too long. Co2 is okay with shrimp, but up it slowly. I would advise against Liquid forms or carbon though.

Do not assume the algae your experiencing is from the nutrients your dosing, but rather, the light you are.  Coupled with a complete lack of carbon, this is the result.

Id possibly be looking at getting floating plants, this will minimise plants getting too much light, and your other plants will do better. 

Cheers,


----------

